# Drum Mowers - CCM vs HayMAG vs Kuhn and Others



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Reading a bit about drum mowers. How do the drum mowers from CCM, HayMAG, Kuhn or others stack-up?

Anything to look for both positive and negative?

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I saw a video of one running the other day that had 4 heads/drums on it and i have to say I was impressed. It also had a flail conditioners on it. I'm surprised we don't see more. Not a fan of Flails though.

Finally I found it by looking back at my History on YouTube. It's a SIP brand probably isn't even available in the US though.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Grateful, what did he say? I didn't understand 1 word.

That cutter has got to be some heavy.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I understood a little..He said Drumcut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

AndyL said:


> Grateful, what did he say? I didn't understand 1 word.
> 
> That cutter has got to be some heavy.


I hear ya. I might know 2 words of German. That company sure makes some nice videos though. We like to watch them on our flat panel TV through its YouTube App. We usually try to find farming videos in English though. I could seat and watch farming videos in my spare time and the heck all that cable TV crap. There's really good videos on there. The US Farm Report is on YouTube, no more paying for RFD-TV.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The discs on the drums must run completely flat because he is able to mow in reverse.

I did hear the word "transport" ;-)


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Is that the owners manual taped to the pto shaft?


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> Is that the owners manual taped to the pto shaft?


Looks that way.

I wouldn't mind having 1 of those cutters.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 6 foot "agro Master' a Turkish machine repainted by small farm innovations in Texas. It has 2 drums with 3 blades each. It cuts great even wet hay, never clogs up. It did throw a rock throughout the tractor window. There's not much to the design. One warning they make a super tight windrow and you must ted. You can mow backwards but the windrow gets messed up. The blades don't last (6 blades do all the cutting) compared to the Kubota/Vicon cutter I just got. I've done 20 acres and they look unused.

I'm gonna keep the drum as back up for a while.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Bought a PZ Zweegers CM212 brand spanking new in 89 and have been running it every year since. Used to bale about 10 miles of roadsides and our own 20 acre meadow 2-3 times a year plus custom jobs when I was running my own custom baling business... Only problems I've had were worn out u joints and yokes and wore out a set of skid saucers underneath... Did finally burn out the input gear set a few years back but that's the only time the gearcase has been touched in nearly 25 years... I run it behind a New Holland 5610S about 70 horse running 6 mph in anything from prairie hay to sorghum Sudan to Bermuda to Bahia... Smutgrass, bunch grass, even with fire ant mounds is no problem... Uses four blades per disk on two disks for a seven and a half foot cut... Depending on conditions they last a couple cuts (40 acres or so) before needing to reversed... Reversing blades takes about five minutes with a built in blade "wrench"... Just lift the handle to push down the spring loaded blade retainer and wiggle the blade to release it... Swap it to the next position on the opposite drum to use the opposite cutting edge. Works great.

Some models had an add on finger conditioner but mine didn't... Wish it did at times. Would really help in sorghum Sudan, Johnson grass, and other thick stemmy stuff... We manage OK though...

I only wish it were a 9.5-10 foot cut... Other than that, its been a great machine for the $4500 we paid for it...

Later! OL JR


----------

